# Splinter Cell series



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

I recently started playing Splinter Cell Chaos Theory(again) and damn its a damn good game in terms of stealth. Well I played conviction but didn't liked it much because of its stealth mechanics its more of a action oriented stealth game rather than pure stealth game. I mean I like to complete the whole damn mission without firing a single bullet and using complete stealth not getig detected even once in the whole mission and infact I succeed in many missions. In most missions I get a rating of more than 85% and sometimes 100%. So please share your views on this whole series.
*2.bp.blogspot.com/_E-TlPhY303M/S8fnxeq7SRI/AAAAAAAABSY/ojP0DI0-Fqg/s1600/Tom+Clancy+s+Splinter+Cell+-+Chaos+Theory+PC-cover.jpg


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I recently started playing Splinter Cell Chaos Theory(again) and damn its a damn good game in terms of stealth.


Now this is one of the best games I have played.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 6, 2011)

Conviction is not a bad game at all. It is one helluva experience. Particularly those interrogation episodes... made me go crazy.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 6, 2011)

Conviction is awesome, one of the best I've played. But any game before that gave me BSOD !


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

I am not saying that conviction is a bad game. All I am saying is that stealth system in that game is reduced and thats what I didn't liked just like that interrogation I liked interrogation in previous very silent type and in this game its like boom bam.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 7, 2011)

I had never really been a big Splinter Cell fan. Don't know why, but it was overtly stealthy for my liking. Remember completing Chaos Theory till mission 6 or so on my PS2, then never touched a single one of it's title. I had played Convictions demo, but never got around playing the full game. 

I might try it out on the PS3 when the collection comes out, hopefully.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ LOL. you will like this game if you can wait at one place for 1 or 2 mins doing nothing just watching the move of the foe or you'll not like it at all because stealth is not action so you gotta wait for enemy's move and have to act accordingly.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 7, 2011)

The only stealth game I have really enjoyed is the Hitman series. It had style and a very unique way to approach each mission and take someone out. I didn't feel that in Splinter Cell. It's also one of the reason, why I have been dodging MGS4 on the PS3 (Dinjo, I promise I will try it someday ). Going full on stealth isn't really my _forte_, but like I said, I might give it a shot again.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2011)

^ 
Hitman ans Splinter are completely different IMO because you can just go for a action oriented gameplay in Hitman but in Splinter cell if you go that way the fun is gone for good. Hitman is more of a action oriented with some awesome stealth mechanics its based on "Seen but not Seen" while spliter cell is "Go completely silent".


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 7, 2011)

Only played Conviction in the Splinter Cell series 

Liked it though.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2011)

^^
The you must try Chaos Theory. The best game in the whole series.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 7, 2011)

RIP Dinj0 

Conviction was awesome game viewing from a Third Person Shooter angle.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2011)

jojothedragon said:
			
		

> Conviction was awesome game viewing from a Third Person Shooter angle.


Yeah thats what I am saying. Its good as TPS with some stealth mechanics but the heart of this game has been taken away which was complete stealth. I mean I usually complete the whole damn mission and nobody know that I was there that is the way I wanted this game to be which it isn't.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

These are my scores for First Mission
The objectives
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/b3a8b32db7b10bd7dfebe3e3d36e892b68c1055eb9f3968077ac2c59234e622c6g.jpg

My score of 1st mission
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/bdf77286f7470b35958c22182fcae53294038de66dd868abaf4224699e49b9ef6g.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 10, 2011)

Real stealthy way of playing it is.. surpassing enemies without even touching


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah thats the way I play stealth games. I *don't kill* anybody except my targets.
I actually get 90%+ success rating in most missions and thats the reason it takes a hell lot of time to play it. And these are the reasons I like conviction but not as much as Chaos Theory.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 10, 2011)

Does the PC version support proper 16:9 resolution? 1920x1080 to be specific.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

Well its does support 16:9 ratio. Can't say about 1920*1080 because I have max resolution of 1440*900. But it will support most probably.


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2011)

I wanna play it again, @gamerananad you are a stealth master.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> @gamerananad you are a stealth master.


Thanks for compliment.
Completed 2nd Mission just now. Damn killing my target was tricky as he was wandring with his two fu(king bodyguards but well I did iit.
Here are my objectives
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/8b719c976edab47ef2eb937b315fe51cddb6bedb67aa775eaec344256bf6a9246g.jpg

Here is my Score. Damn it took 1 Hour to complete this mission. Could have done it in about 45 min but it took 15 min for me to search a Weapon Crate.
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/232416e22728ae380c1e0f5634556b5899ea7d2d6eb624b1440a398875c8a42b6g.jpg


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 12, 2011)

@gameranand : you are not even that stealthy bro. cuz you have knocked out many enemies though not killed. And as vamsi said - "Real stealthy way of playing it is.. surpassing enemies without even touching", that would have been better.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:
			
		

> @gameranand : you are not even that stealthy bro. cuz you have knocked out many enemies though not killed. And as vamsi said - "Real stealthy way of playing it is.. surpassing enemies without even touching", that would have been better.


Actually I don't don't like them to bother me so I just knock them out so that on my return for additional objectives or fooling around no one's there to bother me at all. I don't mind knocking out the whole enemies in a level if I can. Most of the times I knock them out even I don't need to do that. Its very fun for me grab a character and then interrogate him and then knock him out.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 12, 2011)

Splinter cell, Hitman has been games of my choice. I have played every game in the series and liked each one of them. Stealth is the key which i love about these games. Splinter cell 6 is rumoured.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 12, 2011)

@gameranand - yeah man, i too used to knock out which were too much trouble but mostly i tried to avoid them
@shantanu - i hope sc6 becomes more stealthy, not like conviction. Conviction is a good game but it is not splinter cell. Splinter cell means fantastic stealth games.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:
			
		

> @gameranand - yeah man, i too used to knock out which were too much trouble but mostly i tried to avoid them


Thats the difference between you and me. I actually go to them and grab and knock them out. LOL I don't even spare the sleeping once who are no threat to me at all.



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> Splinter cell, Hitman has been games of my choice. I have played every game in the series and liked each one of them. Stealth is the key which i love about these games. Splinter cell 6 is rumoured.


After the criticism of conviction Ubisoft should learn like they did in AC series and don't fu(k up the next game in this series with more action oriented gameplay. I want Splinter Cell the way it was and the way it should be a stealth game not a action game.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Thats the difference between you and me. I actually go to them and grab and knock them out. LOL I don't even spare the sleeping once who are no threat to me at all.
> 
> 
> After the criticism of conviction Ubisoft should learn like they did in AC series and don't fu(k up the next game in this series with more action oriented gameplay. I want Splinter Cell the way it was and the way it should be a stealth game not a action game.



hehe, that doesn't make any difference. they were sleeping before and now they are unconscious. pretty much the same.
Man, i wanna play chaos theory again, it is definitely the best game in the series.
yeah,right it should be a stealth game. good stealth titles come by hard enough, cant lose splinter cell. And put that black suit and nv goggle on fisher again, thats the way he is, how will people feel if mario will go around killing goombas in nanosuit.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 13, 2011)

When I played double agent, I was stunned with the game play. All the versions actually, the gameplay , graphics and AI was awesome. Conviction turned the story and made sam a rouge agent working in revenge. I liked the idea, but gameplay was a bit unreal. Didnt like the Markers on walls telling me the objectives.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

Pyro said:
			
		

> hehe, that doesn't make any difference. they were sleeping before and now they are unconscious. pretty much the same.
> Man, i wanna play chaos theory again, it is definitely the best game in the series.


No its not the same when you go near then in loud noise they wake up when thay are unconscious they won't  . Double Agent is also pretty good but it encourages more killing.



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> When I played double agent, I was stunned with the game play. All the versions actually, the gameplay , graphics and AI was awesome. Conviction turned the story and made sam a rouge agent working in revenge. I liked the idea, but gameplay was a bit unreal. Didnt like the Markers on walls telling me the objectives.


When you take everything from a man including his daughter and don't give a damn about him then this is what happens. You will understand story more precisely if you the whole series because somehow all are connected.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 13, 2011)

@shantanu
lol, projections on the walls were one of the cooler things in the game, it didn't interrupt gameplay at all.
And why are you saying its unreal, man, then you most probably don't like 85% of the game. Games aren't supposed to be real.Although I like realistic games like.... i dunno, far cry 2 was pretty realistic, anyways games are supposed to be enjoyed not gauged how real they are.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

pyro said:
			
		

> lol, projections on the walls were one of the cooler things in the game, it didn't interrupt gameplay at all.


Well I completed the whole damn game but didn't noticed this at all. 


			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> I liked the idea, but gameplay was a bit unreal.


Could you give some examples for that.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 13, 2011)

ah , I have played splinter cell from the first edition itself. i know sam and sometimes it feels that the character is a part of me. To be say it back in the day i used to play hours and hours of splinter cell. 



> Well I completed the whole damn game but didn't noticed this at all.


Well if you didn't notice the projections, how the heck did you complete the game ?

@pyro : If you look at my post you will see that I am a Fan of this series. In conviction i felt that they made the game too easy. I don't remember the level but nearly at the end when we had to escape in a car, I walked past a swat guy and he didnt even notice me. ( week AI somehow ) 

@gameranand : The projections on the walls seemed a bit unreal to me. In my gaming mind it spoiled the gameplay for me somehow. It might have been cooler you some of you, but i didn't like it.

Just my opinion, but again I am a huge fan of this and can play the whole series again.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

shantanu said:
			
		

> Well if you didn't notice the projections, how the heck did you complete the game ?


Well I have completed the game but can't remember a thing about these projections so no idea whether I liked that or not. Seems like its time to replay Double Agent.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 13, 2011)

I am talking about conviction  , Double agent didn't had these projection  , loved that game.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 13, 2011)

^^
@gamranand - yeah man, projections were the ones who showed the objectives. you couldn't have played without them.they are in conviction not in double agent. I've uploaded the screenies, might as well post 'em - 
*img849.imageshack.us/img849/6185/convictiongame201005090.jpg
*img585.imageshack.us/img585/2500/convictiongame201005310.jpg
(yeah, i know my gpu is lame)


----------



## shantanu (Apr 13, 2011)

@pyro : your location is Dehradun ?


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 14, 2011)

^^ ya man, why?


----------



## shantanu (Apr 14, 2011)

me too


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2011)

shantanu said:
			
		

> I am talking about conviction  , Double agent didn't had these projection  , loved that game.


Well thats why I was confused. I have played Double Agent. Played 1 or 2 mission of conviction on my friend's PC but never installed on my PC because stealth system were trimmed down. May be I'll play it just for the story of Sam Fischer.



			
				pyro said:
			
		

> @gamranand - yeah man, projections were the ones who showed the objectives. you couldn't have played without them.they are in conviction not in double agent. I've uploaded the screenies, might as well post 'em -


Got it bro.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

Completed a mission again. Actually I complete a mission in about two days. Don't want this game to complete. 
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/d0ca0882104984541d26f6124581907a7494d87f433daef8060f70614df814246g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/c485ef76bfa6b39cb95b60ed474a8e6a84b4e43b141c09b36170b5b48b91bb5f6g.jpg


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 18, 2011)

^^
man i really wanna play this game again. more so after checking the screenshots which are lying in the fraps screenshots folder. here are two of them. the dates are of july 2009. so it has been a long time -
*img69.imageshack.us/img69/1384/splintercell32010072016.jpg
*img52.imageshack.us/img52/8608/splintercell32010042918.jpg

And yeah man, you should play conviction even if its just for story. it is not a bad game, its pretty fun you just would have to consider it an action game. its like.. 30% stealth only


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

Well I can tell you exactly that the guy in second screenshot is Milan Neditch.

Completed 1 more mission in night
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/99674050dae5faa1ef179cffe3a85b08cd01d8020566dda9c772dc5620bc11cd6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/f7878d9034a9cd3dd53b3dd71b3bb6d201358e055dc369f419d1c37bf5fb4a756g.jpg


----------



## shantanu (Apr 18, 2011)

I re-installed Double Agent today ! Now I am think to play not only this but whole game again from chaos theory


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

shantanu said:
			
		

> I re-installed Double Agent today ! Now I am think to play not only this but whole game again from chaos theory


Well looks like this thread did worked for some others also eh. 
Hey buddy don't forget to share the damn good experience with us. I didn't played the whole series actually I have played from Pandora's tomorrow.

Completed a mission this morning. Here are my scores
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/b7a076df90b714cd44c40a4e8e127ccb738936aa0a8f7080c0831e4f77f81bae6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/edf74bc939d7e9bc725a2be55d93f183d7cd4705c04d44d732c4da25da515c5d6g.jpg


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 18, 2011)

^^
oh man, first part is the second best in series, right after chaos theory.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

Well then I'll give it a go.


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2011)

Completed a new mission recently posting my scores
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/092bc7ef731569c7b058dc38981b213bdaeb10a6a7a1e50210f8fe3e10aaebf86g.jpg
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/430986df2e196b34016114d1fb0425df6582125877cf7c44e211f4dad83a4d236g.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 5, 2011)

^Looks like you knocked out one civilian accidentally Anand. 

But your stats are really looking good.


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> ^Looks like you knocked out one civilian accidentally Anand.
> 
> But your stats are really looking good.


Nah man that wasn't an accident. That civilian was a servant I guess and he would always cry like a girl and that will draw attention so I just knocked him so that I don't have to play hide and seek and roam freely.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Completed one more mission. These are the scores
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/8a177e53519a4b3ccb2a2931daa1a23a97036bee3ff486a989c9b69c983888646g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/475e876b1b300e836519482479aa5320fbba1763c9389b8f1f54f57e782845b66g.jpg


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 12, 2011)

^^
lol, you are still playing it. I figured you would've ended it by now.
yeah, i know you are taking your time and playing it real slow.


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Pyro said:
			
		

> lol, you are still playing it. I figured you would've ended it by now.
> yeah, i know you are taking your time and playing it real slow.


Actually I could have completed it long before but other games comes in your way you know. Like I got busy with Bulletstorm and finally completed after 2 months of installation on my PC. I hope this will be completed by this month.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2011)

got my copy of Chaos Theory and Conviction


----------



## gameranand (May 30, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> got my copy of Chaos Theory and Conviction


Nice. Now we got one more player of this series.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2011)

Already completed Chaos Theory but got them today from steam. How is Conviction ?


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> Already completed Chaos Theory but got them today from steam. How is Conviction ?


Conviction is good but its more of a Stealth action game rather than a complete stealth like Chaos Theory. In this game actions are fun and stealth was too easy for me as compared to Chaos Theory. Well I didn't liked it much because I play Splinter Cell because of the stealth mechanics not the action part.


----------



## Vladimir (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a query. I have played Sc : Double Agent upto level 9. but now whenever I try to launch the game by clicking the .exe file, first screen appears; then choosing "Single Player"....nothing.......game doesn't start. Can you guys tell what this is ? Help please... My config. is as follows :

SC Double Agent Version 1.02a
core i5-2400, 4gb Ram, Intel boxhd67dl, asus gtx 560ti, corsair tx650, win xp sp3 
nvidia drivers 285.58


----------



## Alok (Dec 4, 2011)

^^ try to run in safe mode if no effect then
backup save game and reinstall.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2011)

Try reinstalling the game.


----------



## ashintomson (Dec 5, 2011)

hai all can u ol share ur fav sc game.. i hav only played sc Conviction.. d older once r better than this??


----------



## Alok (Dec 5, 2011)

^^play Chaos Theory and First SC.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2011)

Hmm. I would say that Chaos Theory is best in series followed by Double agent and Pandora's Tomorrow for gameplay.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 7, 2011)

Personally, I feel the first three games were good. Double Agent complicated things, and Conviction just messes everything up.

I really enjoyed playing the first three. Double Agent, however, added tension instead of fun.


----------



## Vladimir (Dec 7, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^ try to run in safe mode if no effect then
> backup save game and reinstall.



Well.......where are the save game files? In "My Documents" there is Ubisoft folder which is empty and in folder of installed Ubisoft\Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Double Agent\SCDA-Offline\Save this folder is also empty. So where are the save game files?
                    This happened after I removed Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 & installed Bit Defender Total Security 2012 and running Registry Cleaner in it.


----------



## Vladimir (Dec 7, 2011)

here I have attached the screenshot of my pc when I try to start SC DA


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 5, 2012)

Playing Splinter Cell Conviction these days. The story has really got me hooked. Reached the parking level of Third Echelon basement. Game is getting hard now. 
the Washington Memorial mission was quite interesting.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2012)

Lol resumed chaos theory after quite a long time and playing directly seol. It feels quite hard maybe because I am directly playing third last level directly. Lets see what would be success rating.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 13, 2012)

Played and finally finished both Double Agent and Conviction.

I found that double agent is a pretty good game if you are willing to forget about the bugs and the tension. Some of the missions are just cool. If they had just worked on this game a little more, I think it would have been better than Chaos Theory.

Conviction has great graphics, an interesting story and palatable gameplay for the average guy, but all the time I played it, I was thinking, "Hey, this feels like Prince of Perisa!", "No, wait, this feels like Assassin's Creed!"

In the end I just came to terms with it, thought of it as "Splinter Cell: Alpha Protocol" and played it. Decent game but definitely not a true Splinter Cell game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 13, 2012)

Conviction is getting very interesting now 
Have to take out 2 Genarators together. Lets see what Sam has got up his sleeve


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 21, 2012)

I really loved all the games from the second one...(lost the disk for the first one) and loved them. I didn't play conviction yet... Maybe I'll give it a shot when it goes on sale on steam.
About sc6... Ubisoft really should bring the stealth back. And hopefully make it larger as well...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2012)

Is SC6 coming ??


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks like sc6 would be some sort of prequel instead of a sequel... Splinter Cell 6 to explore theme “at the root of the franchise,” says Raymond | VG247


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 21, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Is SC6 coming ??


When when when??


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 22, 2012)

No official statement yet, but it is confirmed that sc6 is under development.

Since it would probably on wii u as well, I think it's not coming before q4 2012/q1 2013

Hopefully sc 6 will have a great story just like the previous games


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice that its under development but unless there is official statement it would be too early to comment.


----------

